# Any other motorcycle riders here?



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Here I sit, haveing just put the trickle charger on my bike battery. Got thinking, anyone else here ride a motorcycle?

I bought my lil honey( my first) last Jan. Its a 82' Honda CX500 custom and I couldnt be happier with it. Its got alot of get up and go and it is easy to maintain. But its not a over powerd suicide machine for a rookie. I put over 3,000 miles on it over the summer. It didnt come like that though, it spent some time in my nieghbors garage getting some work to coax her out of the 2 year sleep she had been put into. I usally ride alone cause my friend either dont have them or their wives have them on the "honey do" list.  

So, what do you own? You ride alone or with people?

Here are some pics of it.
This is at the previous owners house, it was -5, -15 with the wind chill. That is me standing and MRC's truck.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

This is just arriveing at my nieghbors house and getting a through going over and stripping it down.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

And that is moi, in front of MRC's house. Sweating me arse off in the jacket, but safety first. :x


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

Had a 2000 Suzuki Katana 600. wrecked it in august 2002. A female driver (sorry ladies, no disrespect). pulled out of a gas station in Worcester, forced me over three lanes of traffic with down shifting, high beams, and beeping the very masculante horn. Either take the hit by the 88 Caddilac or hit a building... chose the fine piece of american automobile. Chipped bone, road rash, open wounds.


Now got a 2003 Yamaha R6 Black with flames, limited edition. LOVE it and is a great stress reliever. I'll try to become skillfull and put pics on line :roll:


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I ride. I bought a 2004 HD 1200 Custom Sportster last Summer. Put all the add-ons on it (saddle bags, sissy bar, exhaust coming this Winter). It's a very nice bike for what I could afford at the time. However, I can't wait to upgrade to the Heritage Softail Classic someday... Only 5,000 more details and it's mine!


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a 1994 Honda Shadow VT1100. I got it in July as a birthday gift for myself. Love riding, just wish it was spring already.

I have put a lot into her... chrome, loud exhaust, new bags, etc.

If you can tell me how to post a pic in here, I'll put a few up.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Latest Ride 02 Suzuki Bandit 1000 (silver)
Owned everthing else including Harleys ( B4 They wur Kool)


----------



## Rafferty (Jul 6, 2003)

I ride a Harley Electra Glide 1450 . Best part of the job.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

2004 Yamaha R1 baby :twisted:


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

1979 Yamaha XS 1100......havent even started it in 3 years.....
1974 Harley Davidson XLH (sportster 1000)......I've had it for 3 years, also the reason I dont ride the Yamaha anymore
2003 Harley Davidson Fat Boy.......just got it. I rode it 3 miles from where I got it to a friends house. I'm dying to get on it this summer :twisted:


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I hope this works...a pic of my bike. This is a pic of how it was when I got it. I've added a lot, but I am too lazy to take a new pic...lol.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

I can't wait to get this (Its gonna be a while though):

The Honda VTX1800R


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

I've got a 96 Kawasaki ZX-9R thats for sale. My other bike is a 03 HD Road King that was once a lease from one of the local PD's. I have to much into that one. If any one is looking for a begginer bike for themselves, I've also got 2 Kawasaki Ninja 250's for sale.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

MRC, I suggest you look into the 2 Kawasaki Ninja 250's for sale. :wink: :wink: 

It a nice bike and not a suicide machine like that VTX. Besides, you dropped my 450 pound bike.  The 800 pound VTX suicide machine would be too much for a first bike. That is, unless you like mashed peas through a straw. :shock:


----------



## bdqadvisor (Aug 5, 2004)

'05 Yamaha Midnight Star. My reward for coming home from Iraq. And rode it today, in shirtsleeves. Gotta love this FLA weather!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Just upgraded this summer from a H-D Wide Glide to a Bourget Black Jack, candy red with a 113" S&amp;S, 6-speed trans, open-belt primary, ect.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

This is a pic when my SV650 was close to new. It got a little dinged last fall, but nothing major and I'll be fixing it in the spring. This turned out to be a really good choice to buy. I'm real glad that I went with the v-twin instead of an inline 4. This thing is lightweight and has tons of torque and pulls from down low all the way to 10K. The torque and the more upright position make it great for cruising. I can't wait for spring.


----------

